# Looking for a older cat



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Hiya 

I am looking to rehome a older cat for anyone that doesn't know me i have two pups age 5 mnths , three children youngest age 5 and male mice . I am home allday partner works and my children are all in fulltime school , and stay with there day at weekends . please pm if you would like to know more thanks


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> Hiya
> 
> I am looking to rehome a older cat for anyone that doesn't know me i have two pups age 5 mnths , three children youngest age 5 and male mice . I am home allday partner works and my children are all in fulltime school , and stay with there day at weekends . please pm if you would like to know more thanks


Hi,

I have plenty of older cats needing a loving home.
We do ask for an adoption fee. Are you prepared to travel to
get the right cat?


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Purrrrfect said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have plenty of older cats needing a loving home.
> We do ask for an adoption fee. Are you prepared to travel to
> get the right cat?


Im sorry we dont have a car


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

There are LOTS of older cats in Purrrrfect's shelter and they're all so lovely.

How about the train? I had a friend collect a kitty from me the other day by train & the cat was fine.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

fluffosaur said:


> There are LOTS of older cats in Purrrrfect's shelter and they're all so lovely.
> 
> How about the train? I had a friend collect a kitty from me the other day by train & the cat was fine.


yes train is fine i collected zena my pup by bus from coventry to rugby and back again


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd definitely recommend you go and check out Purrrrfect's shelter then. =) She has a LOT of older cats who are desperately in need of a home & they've had a guaranteed lovely time in her care. They'll all very adorable.

I've currently got a 1 year old on foster from there but if you're looking for older then I'd definitely recommend going and having a looksee. =)


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Im in westmidlands i THINK derbyshire is abit far  nevermind i will keep looking closer to home  

I can foster though if anyone needs me to


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

have a look on catchat.org for the smaller catteries in your area as they tend to go on a person to person basis


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Thankyou


----------

